# I would have taken Darko...



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

The Lakers could have made an attempt to get Darko for literally nothing but that opportunity has now passed. I would have welcomed Darko to the Lakers...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Been there, done that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How did the Magic get Darko for a protected first and Cato when we had to give up Butler for Kwame?

Kwame and Darko both equally suck.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> How did the Magic get Darko for a protected first and Cato when we had to give up Butler for Kwame?
> 
> Kwame and Darko both equally suck.


Nah, I think anyone who doesn't have a weird hate fixation on Kwame realizes that despite how poor he has played offensively, that Darko Milicic has proven to be far more useless during his career. 



> Doesn't hate nonKobe LALs
> 
> Team Lamar, Chris, Devean, Smush, Luke, Sasha, Brian, Aaron, Slava, Devin and Von
> 
> Member #1


You forgot Kwame.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> You forgot Kwame.


Who?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Darko would've been wonderful for the Lakers if he'd been used right.

Before y'all freak out, think for a second. Picture this: Kwame and Darko, two young big men, working together. Get Kareem to do some serious teaching to improve Kwame's ball handling and Darko's confidence.

Then think Duncan and Robinson together in San Antonio, when both were healthy. Helluva combination.

...and Darko never sucked; he just never got a chance in Detroit.
http://70.84.122.194/~pistonsb/vide...koEuropeBDM.wmv  

Laurie


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OMG wow.. Darko and Kwame the next Duncan and Robinson.. Wow..


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

what are we the lakers projects (darko, kwame, bynum) i got an idea, lets get candy man as well.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> Nah, I think anyone who doesn't have a weird hate fixation on Kwame realizes that despite how poor he has played offensively, that Darko Milicic has proven to be far more useless during his career.


That's only because Darko hasn't been on a team bad enough to play him 25 minutes a game yet. He will contribute Kwamesque play in that time.



> You forgot Kwame.


Forgot? More like left off. Left off Bynum as well. Got nothing against Bynum, but like Kobe he gets plenty of love from Laker fans. Not wanting to trade him for Garnett and all.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Darko would've been wonderful for the Lakers if he'd been used right.
> 
> Before y'all freak out, think for a second. Picture this: Kwame and Darko, two young big men, working together. *Get Kareem to do some serious teaching to improve Kwame's ball handling* and Darko's confidence.
> 
> ...


Kareem has been training the bust and guess what... once a bust, always a bust.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> OMG wow.. Darko and Kwame the next Duncan and Robinson.. Wow..



Hahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

trust me man, you would want darko. kwame dosent even compare. kwame is a complete bust. at least we dont know if darko is a bust or not. Hey just look at what that jazz fan said. DUNCAN AND ROBINSON! :banana:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> That's only because Darko hasn't been on a team bad enough to play him 25 minutes a game yet. He will contribute Kwamesque play in that time.


He hasn't proved it, and that's all we have to go on. Otherwise you might as well apply this to every player in the league that doesn't get "enough" minutes. 



> Forgot? More like left off. Left off Bynum as well. Got nothing against Bynum, but like Kobe he gets plenty of love from Laker fans. Not wanting to trade him for Garnett and all.


Well then "Doesn't hate nonKobe LALs" is pretty useless and inaccurate. FYI.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> trust me man, you would want darko. kwame dosent even compare. kwame is a complete bust. at least we dont know if darko is a bust or not. Hey just look at what that jazz fan said. DUNCAN AND ROBINSON! :banana:


trust me, (i only tell that to girls that.........) how much of darko have you seen, i am sure that coach brown and flip sen him enough not to play play him


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Darko has all the ability in the world, like Kwame, but just doesn't seem to play that well with it. Kwame does have terrible coordination, which people confuse with laziness and indifference, but I just think he has bad hands and coordination so it's hard for him. That's why he'll never be more than a great defensive player in this league. I had never realized how bad his hands were before this year. 

Darko, well this is his chance. Kid is still young as hell, but everytime I've seen him play, he hasn't looked that good outside of his shotblocking.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Darko has all the ability in the world, like Kwame, but just doesn't seem to play that well with it. Kwame does have terrible coordination, which people confuse with laziness and indifference, but I just think he has bad hands and coordination so it's hard for him. That's why he'll never be more than a great defensive player in this league. I had never realized how bad his hands were before this year.
> 
> Darko, well this is his chance. Kid is still young as hell, but everytime I've seen him play, he hasn't looked that good outside of his shotblocking.


Still I would have taken him. Aaron Mckie+ Slava Medevenko's contracts+ maybe the draft pick we got from the Rush trade+ trade/ salary cap exception for Darko. 

5.5m expiring(Aaron, Slava)
The draft pick from Charlotte in the Rush trade.
Trade exception.

Probably worse than the Magic's offer but if we offered it early enough we probably would have gotten Darko.(and taken out both the draft pick and the trade exception.)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> He hasn't proved it, and that's all we have to go on. Otherwise you might as well apply this to every player in the league that doesn't get "enough" minutes.


You sure can. I don't think it's a stretch to say every player in the league can produce as much as Kwame.



> Well then "Doesn't hate nonKobe LALs" is pretty useless and inaccurate. FYI.


No it's not. We have Laker fans that hate all Lakers because they aren't all-world like Kobe and actually have some flaws in their game. I only hate the severly flawed excuse makers that are stealing money and Caron Butler's from us.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

On contraire mon fraire. Kwame hasn't been instructed by Kareem yet. Kareem himself said that. He said that he has only worked mainly with Bynum and sometimes with Mihm. He also said that Kwame hasn't gone up to him to get advice. You figured that since he is the one that lacks the offensive skills the most out of the three, he should be the first to get some help from him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> You sure can. I don't think it's a stretch to say every player in the league can produce as much as Kwame.


But that doesn't mean anything, but certainly not every player in the league is as good or better than Kwame, and not a single reasonable person that has watched Darko believes he can produce at Kwame level. We'll see what happens when he gets more minutes. 



> No it's not. We have Laker fans that hate all Lakers because they aren't all-world like Kobe and actually have some flaws in their game.


Yet a ton of Laker fans like Andrew Bynum. Why is that? Maybe it's just because they like what they see, and not some random bias for/against the players/Kobe. 



> I only hate the severly flawed excuse makers that are stealing money and Caron Butler's from us.


Meh, I wouldn't want to be strapped to Caron Butler for $54M through 2011 at the same position the Lakers are playing another person at for even more money than that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> But that doesn't mean anything, but certainly not every player in the league is as good or better than Kwame, and not a single reasonable person that has watched Darko believes he can produce at Kwame level. We'll see what happens when he gets more minutes.


Not sure where you get that from, well all I can do is do the same thing when you said not a single reasonable feels Butler is better than Desmond Mason, go to the NBA forum.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=182631&highlight=Griffin


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Darko would've been wonderful for the Lakers if he'd been used right.
> 
> Before y'all freak out, think for a second. *Picture this: Kwame and Darko, two young big men, working together.* Get Kareem to do some serious teaching to improve Kwame's ball handling and Darko's confidence.
> 
> ...


im stressed out right now..i want what your smoking :rofl:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not sure where you get that from, well all I can do is do the same thing when you said not a single reasonable feels Butler is better than Desmond Mason, go to the NBA forum.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=182631&highlight=Griffin


And? How does that prove anything?


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

Darko has shown flashes of brilliance. Kwame has shown flashes that confirm that he is fecal matter as an NBA player.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Who?


Mike Jones.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You do know that Stern allows only 1 bust per team.


You guys already have Kwame.

You have to share the bust love.


----------

